# Help Identifying my first wood burner



## KDMANN (Nov 6, 2013)

So after 10 years of marriage my loving wife and I bought our first home. Pretty exciting ! I've never owned or used a wood stove but guess what the home came with..ha,ha...So It seems to work ok , although I have no idea what kind it is. I understand the basics so far. It has a blower on the back that pushes the warm air thru 4 big tubes. The tubes actually go thru the fire. On the right side it has a control nob. It has a spring that attaches to a chain and runs the air-in flap thats on the bottom front. No ash pan . Here's a couple pics...maybe somebody can help out this newbie. Thanks!


----------



## KDMANN (Nov 6, 2013)

You can tell I'm new. LOL , I have to work on down sizing pics , sorry.


----------



## webbie (Nov 6, 2013)

You are going to laugh when I tell you I think I know what it is......but I am going to double check...

There was a stove called Aunt Sarah that was made in the midwest and it looked like that.......or close!

You will never find much info on it, though....


----------



## KDMANN (Nov 6, 2013)

thanks so much for your help !! I did a bing search and found this craigslist ad. It's a stove Exactly like mine....Aunt Sarah. What a name. LOLhttp://grandisland.craigslist.org/hsh/4160029115.html


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice ID Craig! Aunt Sarah looks like she belongs on Red  Dwarf.


----------



## webbie (Nov 6, 2013)

I think I win a prize. Someone send me a hat!


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2013)

Isn't it crazy how the bi-metallic thermostat came and went so quickly,  it seems like everyone was using them in that time period and then poof they vanished.  It seems like the only one still using them these days is BK.


----------



## Frank625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool Looking Wood Stove1


----------



## KDMANN (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow ! Actual literature on my stove too . I'm very grateful. Thank You !  We were on our break at work today and it was pretty quiet....nobody had anything to say...So I say...My aunt sarah is smokin hot. She's in pretty good shape for her age. Last night she sure did keep me warm...LOL You should have seen the looks I got ! Then I told them the name of my wood stove..LOL . That definately broke up the silence with laughter.


----------



## StoveWannabe (Nov 9, 2013)

That's funny


----------



## webbie (Dec 4, 2013)

More on the Aunt Sarah Woodstove


----------



## KDMANN (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks so much webbie !  I've had no problems with aunt sarah so far....she's been going non stop and really keeps our home warm. I've been using the grate to put the wood on...but I see the ad says it's a coal grate. Thats kind of funny because I have 3 large tubs of this black stuff (coal) that was left in the garage when we bought this place.Now I have to ask another dumb question.....how do I burn coal?? Should I burn coal?? I'm very happy burning wood...but now I'm curious..LOL.


----------



## webbie (Dec 4, 2013)

No coal! It's not really for coal, just a sales tactic to mention it in the sell sheet.


----------



## KDMANN (Dec 4, 2013)

No Coal...sounds good to me..thanks ! Whats your thoughts on the grate. It's cast iron and has like 2 inch feet on the four corners. I thought I was supposed to use it..LOL.


----------



## KDMANN (Dec 5, 2013)

So this evening I cleaned the ashes out and took the grate out too. To my surprise it lit very quick and got up to temp faster without the grate. Geesh , I'm an idiot. Supposed to get quite cold tonight...so we'll see if the fire burns as long...or longer without the grate. This forum sure is helpful for us new guys !


----------



## Pahoo (Feb 18, 2014)

Just happened across this page today.. I installed this same Aunt Sarah stove in 1982 and I'm happy to say it's still going strong. The only problem I've had with it was when one of the windows shattered about 10 years ago.

The cheapest quote I got for new windows was about $70 apiece, so I found a piece of 1/4" aluminum (a front panel from an old rack-mounted computer) and cut new panels from it. Our stove is in a basement laundry room, so it didn't make any difference whether the doors were glass or aluminum. The windows were usually too dirty to see through anyway.

Just be sure to oil the blower motor occasionally and replace the door gaskets every few years, and that stove will probably outlast the house!


----------



## oneofakindcritter (May 1, 2014)

I need info on blower as where to oil it, or get parts for it


----------



## oneofakindcritter (May 1, 2014)

webbie said:


> More on the Aunt Sarah Woodstove
> View attachment 119470


 I aquired a old aunt sarah just like the one pictured  The blower on it I believe needs to be replaced, as it does not seem to want to engage every time it is plugged in. I am looking for info on what blower, I would need as I can not see any of the labeling on this one. love the old brochure could you email it to me ? krausekel@gmail.com.. would like to get the ole girl a new damper pc for side the metal coil pc doesn't seem to have any effect. Do you know of a parts source


----------



## oneofakindcritter (May 1, 2014)

Thanks


oneofakindcritter said:


> I aquired a old aunt sarah just like the one pictured  The blower on it I believe needs to be replaced, as it does not seem to want to engage every time it is plugged in. I am looking for info on what blower, I would need as I can not see any of the labeling on this one. love the old brochure could you email it to me ? krausekel@gmail.com.. would like to get the ole girl a new damper pc for side the metal coil pc doesn't seem to have any effect. Do you know of a parts source


----------



## webbie (May 1, 2014)

Most any similar blower type can be used - inspect the size and location of the hole where the blower is located. 
Examples:
http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-1TDP7-PSC-Blower-Volt/dp/B000BK43IY
http://www.amazon.com/Fasco-A166-Centrifugal-Blower-Bearing/dp/B0099BO9FI/


----------



## Pahoo (May 1, 2014)

oneofakindcritter said:


> I need info on blower as where to oil it, or get parts for it



Look at the fan motor from the RIGHT side of the stove. This is what you should see:





The front hole is kinda hard to see, but it's there. I've been using a few drops of 5W30 every month or two for over 30 years and it still runs just fine!

As far as parts, I doubt that you can get 'OEM' replacement parts for anything on this stove. But anyplace that handles this size motor will probably have something that will work, or they may know where you can get the right motor. The motor will probably have to be specifically designed to withstand the heat from the woodstove.

As for the blower not always engaging, it uses a thermostat switch to turn the motor on & off. I don't know what the temperature limits are, but the motor cycling on & off is normal.


----------



## Simonkenton (May 1, 2014)

That is a good looking wood stove! I love that corner install with the bricks.
I thought I knew a lot about the wood stoves of the eighties and I owned 4 of them in that decade, but I never heard of the Aunt Sarah. Maybe they never made it down to Georgia.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Dec 2, 2014)

KDMANN said:


> So after 10 years of marriage my loving wife and I bought our first home. Pretty exciting ! I've never owned or used a wood stove but guess what the home came with..ha,ha...So It seems to work ok , although I have no idea what kind it is. I understand the basics so far. It has a blower on the back that pushes the warm air thru 4 big tubes. The tubes actually go thru the fire. On the right side it has a control nob. It has a spring that attaches to a chain and runs the air-in flap thats on the bottom front. No ash pan . Here's a couple pics...maybe somebody can help out this newbie. Thanks!


 Def  a ( AUNT SARAH ) Have the same one looking for a new blower for ours.


----------



## ebabcock (Jan 3, 2015)

My parents just took their old wood burning stove out of their house, and looking to sell it.  It is an Aunt Sarah and wondering how much one is worth today? Also, best method for selling.


----------



## Pahoo (Jan 3, 2015)

ebabcock said:


> My parents just took their old wood burning stove out of their house, and looking to sell it.  It is an Aunt Sarah and wondering how much one is worth today? Also, best method for selling.



I have no idea what they're worth these days.. but I'd guess $250 - $300. I think Craigslist is the best way to sell it.


----------



## KDMANN (Jan 5, 2015)

The temps are in the single digits right now , with an alberta clipper coming at us tonight. Gonna be a VERY cold week ! I'd list my Aunt Sarah as priceless. LOL . I'm hopin the old girl keeps up. So far she's keeping the house at a nice 70 and not chewing up any more wood than normal .


----------



## Pahoo (Jan 5, 2015)

KDMANN said:


> The temps are in the single digits right now , with an alberta clipper coming at us tonight. Gonna be a VERY cold week ! I'd list my Aunt Sarah as priceless. LOL . I'm hopin the old girl keeps up. So far she's keeping the house at a nice 70 and not chewing up any more wood than normal .



It's 1 degree above zero here in Savage, MN but I don't have the woodstove fired up just yet. I'm saving my firewood for a cold spell.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 6, 2015)

oneofakindcritter said:


> Def  a ( AUNT SARAH ) Have the same one looking for a new blower for ours.


 I came across the original Aunt Sarah Instruction BOOKLET  for Installing and operating Aunt Sarah MM-1, AS-2, AS-3 complete with Warranty  and Care insert printed in 1980.  Interesting little pamplet


----------



## keef14 (Jan 2, 2016)

just found the original owner's manual to our Aunt Sarah, model AS-3.  It is keeping me warm right now, and has since the mid 80's.  Great stove!  A few tips for the new owner : don't use a fire grate, just put a bit of paper and kindling on the bottom of the fire box to get it going, then add wood.  Clean the ashes out, don't let them get over 4 inches.  The doors are brass and clean up nicely with brass cleaner.  The glass is easy to clean with spray on oven cleaner, when cold.  Check the heat exchanger pipes at least once a month.  Clean off any buildup in excess of 1/8 inch.  Don't build a raging fire, or burn cardboard and paper refuse ~ the excessive heat can damage the sheet metal and the glass.  Once a year in the summer, I give the outside a good cleaning and then apply stoveblack to the metal.  This stove should keep you  warm for many years!
I have the original manual if any one needs a copy, send me a message and I'll copy and mail, or perhaps scan it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2016)

If you can scan it I will post it to a wiki article for others.


----------



## cjantczak (Jan 3, 2016)

keef14 said:


> just found the original owner's manual to our Aunt Sarah, model AS-3.  It is keeping me warm right now, and has since the mid 80's.  Great stove!  A few tips for the new owner : don't use a fire grate, just put a bit of paper and kindling on the bottom of the fire box to get it going, then add wood.  Clean the ashes out, don't let them get over 4 inches.  The doors are brass and clean up nicely with brass cleaner.  The glass is easy to clean with spray on oven cleaner, when cold.  Check the heat exchanger pipes at least once a month.  Clean off any buildup in excess of 1/8 inch.  Don't build a raging fire, or burn cardboard and paper refuse ~ the excessive heat can damage the sheet metal and the glass.  Once a year in the summer, I give the outside a good cleaning and then apply stoveblack to the metal.  This stove should keep you  warm for many years!
> I have the original manual if any one needs a copy, send me a message and I'll copy and mail, or perhaps scan it.


I just purchased an aunt Sarah today, would love to have the manual, I'm gonna message you


----------



## drollmann (Feb 19, 2016)

ebabcock:

I'm interested in purchasing your Aunt Sarah if you still have it


----------



## MIHanson (Feb 22, 2016)

I have an Aunt Sarah wood burner purchased in about 1985 and it looks like the one pictured in comment #1 except no legs, just solid to the floor.  I need new glass insulation and can't find the kind that is currently on the doors.  Any ideas where I can purchase some?  Can't find it in any retail  stores.


----------



## drollmann (Feb 22, 2016)

ebabcock said:


> My parents just took their old wood burning stove out of their house, and looking to sell it.  It is an Aunt Sarah and wondering how much one is worth today? Also, best method for selling.



I'm interested in purchasing your Aunt Sarah if you still have it.


----------



## Bhodge101 (Dec 13, 2016)

keef14 said:


> just found the original owner's manual to our Aunt Sarah, model AS-3.  It is keeping me warm right now, and has since the mid 80's.  Great stove!  A few tips for the new owner : don't use a fire grate, just put a bit of paper and kindling on the bottom of the fire box to get it going, then add wood.  Clean the ashes out, don't let them get over 4 inches.  The doors are brass and clean up nicely with brass cleaner.  The glass is easy to clean with spray on oven cleaner, when cold.  Check the heat exchanger pipes at least once a month.  Clean off any buildup in excess of 1/8 inch.  Don't build a raging fire, or burn cardboard and paper refuse ~ the excessive heat can damage the sheet metal and the glass.  Once a year in the summer, I give the outside a good cleaning and then apply stoveblack to the metal.  This stove should keep you  warm for many years!
> I have the original manual if any one needs a copy, send me a message and I'll copy and mail, or perhaps scan it.


Would love a copy bhodge101@hotmail, jus signed up for this site after searching for hours on the manual, we've had our stove for years an finally put it to use


----------



## KDMANN (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm happy to hear there's still a few of these old girls going. We are on our fourth year in this house with aunt Sarah and we've stayed nice and toasty. I do have to clean the glass once a week...not a big deal. All night fires seem out of my grasp, but there's always coals in the morning, so she takes right off again. So far so good with aunt Sarah!


----------



## Gockenbr (Nov 6, 2018)

I know this a old thread but I'm hoping someone can help with what replacement gasket I should use on my AS-2 doors? Gaskets are shot and need to be replaced. I'm guessing it's a flat gasket and not a standard round rope style?


----------



## Gockenbr (Nov 10, 2018)

I ended up buying/trying this flat gasket and it seems to make a great tight seal. 

Loving the warmth this burner puts out


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 10, 2018)

In the search field on this site, type in Magic Heat. You then might want to get rid of that addition in your stove pipe.


----------

